# What PSE's are you guys shooting for 3D ??



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

Give me speed ?? I shoot open so what a good PSE for that ??


----------



## jonw (Jun 25, 2009)

Vandetta XL


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

I was maybe thinking of the Axe 6 ..


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

I am shooting the AXE 7, and have friends and family shooting the Vendetta, Moneymaker, and the Bow Madness. All of us are set up to shoot at 280fps and all of the bows are smooth and accurate. I would say go shoot them all and buy the one that feels the best to you.


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

If you are thinking about the axe don't overlook the EVO I'm shooting one for 3d and loving it 



Bowjoe1972 said:


> I was maybe thinking of the Axe 6 ..


----------



## gutpyls (Jan 4, 2006)

Vendetta XL, xweave pro 200, 330gr, 28.5"....298fps


----------



## psemadman (Jul 7, 2007)

BMXL, 28" DL, 60#, Fatboys at 330gr. = 300fps. Awsome shooting bow.


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

psemadman said:


> BMXL, 28" DL, 60#, Fatboys at 330gr. = 300fps. Awsome shooting bow.


Very similar set up....27", 54lbs, 300gr fatboys, 280fps....Yep, it is a great shooting bow!


----------



## jonw (Jun 25, 2009)

I am shooting the Vandetta XL 29" 56 lb CXL 350 355gr. at 283 FPS, if you are shooting ASA look at the VXL and also the Supra


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

"This week".....I'm shooting a Vendetta XL, 28", 63#, 365gr arrow, 281fps.


----------



## wisetech (Nov 14, 2008)

Need for speed? if not shooting ASA.
2010 PSE Omen 29/57 285g X-ringer HV 350- 345fps
2006 PSE X-Force 29/60 300g X-ringer HV 350 -332fps


----------



## 06bowtech (Mar 9, 2008)

curious how u got that arrow that light at ur drawlength?


----------



## backroads123 (Feb 20, 2010)

Dream Season


----------



## Kc5 (Jan 3, 2011)

Alternate between the Vendetta XS and the Bow Madness
Vendetta: 27" draw, 58 lbs, 340 gr arrow - 282 fps
Bow Madness: 27" draw, 66 lbs, 340g arrow - 283 fps
I still want to try a Vendetta XL


----------



## cyoaty (Jul 13, 2010)

im shooting a pse bow maddness xs at about 315fps. I am actually going to go pick up a Money maker this weekend and ill be shooting about the same speed.


----------



## Trykon Mike (Aug 25, 2007)

Axe 6 ; 27-draw;318 grain CE;62lbs;= 316 fps


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

Shooting the 2011 AXE-7 set at 60#/26 1/2" shooting a 307 grain arrow 279 fps.

Since I am shooting both ASA and IBO this year needed a setup that would keep me legal for ASA, but still be competitive in IBO open class without making any changes to the setup.


----------



## ar_96 (May 28, 2010)

supra! no one else shooting one??


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

Just made a deal for a Vendetta XL.. Sounds like a great bow a buddie has one and loves it..


----------



## happyhunter62 (Dec 31, 2010)

Bowjoe1972 said:


> I was maybe thinking of the Axe 6 ..


BINGO!!! thats my do it all bow and i love it


----------



## bonecollector76 (Apr 23, 2005)

Vendetta XL. 29.5 draw- 63#- 317gr arrow 319fps.


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

Let me see your Vendetta XL's


----------



## clemsongrad (Jan 18, 2009)

moneymaker hybrid, 28 dl, 307 grn GT 22, 60#, 282


----------



## hossa1881 (Apr 1, 2010)

omen pro in my sig with CX linjammers


----------



## njlaker (Jun 10, 2008)

Supra.Although I have a VXL and I had a BMXL.The Supra is a great bow.The Vxl shoots really good too.If I had to rate them.Supra,VXL,BMXL.


----------



## K-9 (Jun 13, 2003)

BMXL
27 3/8", at 60lbs, 305 grn GT 22, 294 fps.


----------



## charger22 (Oct 1, 2010)

Vendetta XL.


----------



## bcarroll50 (Nov 25, 2005)

2011 PSE Supra 30" dl / 52 lbs 317 gr Victory Vap's at 283fps great shooting bow...


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

whitetail101 said:


> Shooting the 2011 AXE-7 set at 60#/26 1/2" shooting a 307 grain arrow 279 fps.
> 
> Since I am shooting both ASA and IBO this year needed a setup that would keep me legal for ASA, but still be competitive in IBO open class without making any changes to the setup.


Switched out the AXE-7 for the AXE-6 and have it set to were I shoot 60# for IBO and 58# for ASA events. Wanted to keep my bow stable at 4 bows instead of 5.


----------



## thefirstbirddog (Apr 29, 2010)

I shoot both the Vendetta XL and the Bow Madness XL and they both are sweet....


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

here is my VXL setup both for open and BH classes


----------



## fresnohunter (Jul 6, 2010)

I guess I am the only one using a Dominator Pro Hybrid for 3D.


----------



## Doeslayer13 (Apr 27, 2010)

PSE bowmadness Xl plenty of speed and forgiviness


----------



## woodnsoul (Jan 4, 2011)

I vote with the Vendetta XL folks - it is a sweet shooting bow!! Great for 3-D! Be hard pressed to find anything better, IMO.:thumbs_up


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

*PSE 2011 Supra 30", 60lbs, GT Series 22 310 gr @308 fps, *This thing shoots great!


----------



## bowhoist2 (Dec 17, 2009)

2009 XForce GX


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

fresnohunter said:


> I guess I am the only one using a Dominator Pro Hybrid for 3D.


That would be my bow choice(hybrid). I think since PSE does not allow that to be your free bow is crazy and the reason you aren't seeing more. That flagship target bow should be represented front and center in my opinion.


----------



## cookiemonster (Dec 4, 2006)

2010 moneymaker single cam 390 grain at 60lbs. 32" 283fps.


----------



## DEERGUNNER (Mar 16, 2008)

fresnohunter said:


> I guess I am the only one using a Dominator Pro Hybrid for 3D.


I'm going to be shooting my Dominator Pro Hybrid in the next shoot.


----------



## blazenarrow (Feb 6, 2009)

PSE SUPRA. 66lbs 28.5 draw 335 grain fatboys im getting 307fps. The supra is an awesome shooting bow.


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

I got my Vendetta XL and I just bought the Supra for fita/field and x killing..


----------



## Wild Bill 71 (Dec 4, 2004)

fresnohunter said:


> I guess I am the only one using a Dominator Pro Hybrid for 3D.


If I can make it to any ASA shoots this year, it will be with my Dominator Pro Hybrid. Awesome bow.


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

Waste off time have fun tuning if you never worked on one but a supra with vendeta limbs and cams is an awesome bow


----------



## bowanalee (Feb 24, 2007)

Bmxl


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

red and black Durango Lite... oldie but I love it... shoots great


----------



## rs3711 (May 1, 2008)

Draq length is 29.5: Supra on 58.5 lbs, 348 grain X Cutter, 280 fps. Vendetta XL on 56.5 lbs, 368 grain X Cutter, 287 fps. Both shoot great. Shooting the Supra.


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

super* said:


> Waste off time have fun tuning if you never worked on one but a supra with vendeta limbs and cams is an awesome bow


supra with VXL limbs and cams...that sounds interesting!
What are the specs on that (ATA, IBO, draw length range, BH)?


----------



## Weinzie-->0 (Apr 16, 2009)

BMXL 29.5 DL, 305 grain xringer, 59lbs, 321fps


----------

